# Pioneer DEH-X6700BS head unit repair/service manual



## egiles14 (Jul 8, 2018)

A car that I recently re-acquired had a Pioneer DEH-X6700BS installed. It was connected via RCA outputs to a couple of amplifiers in the system. I noticed immediately that something was off with the sound...the highs were completely rolled off, and the overall sound just wasn't 'right' for lack of a better term. A line noise filter was installed on the RCA output, and when I removed that during my diagnosis, loud popping and engine whine was present. I verified that the pico fuse was blown, so I repaired it.

However, the audio output still has hardly any high frequency output, and the overall sound quality issues still exist. Also, the front RCA outputs do not work...only the rear and subwoofer RCA preouts are operational. I connected it directly to speakers using the built in amplifier, and the output from the internal amplifier is fine with no issues. 

So I am fairly certain the preamp IC is bad. However, I don't know which IC that is, and I cannot find a service manual for assistance. Now I know this head unit is a couple of years old, and you can find them for well under $100 used...but I can't stand throwing away an otherwise properly working head unit. I would like to use it in one of my other cars with an outboard amplifier if possible. 

My search for Pioneer service manuals for newer units has come up fruitless....does Pioneer even produce service manuals for these seemingly 'throw away' head units? Any help in locating a service manual, or help in identifying the IC to replace is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Pm me your email address , I'll send you service manual.

1st place I would be looking is at output mute circuitry for blown/shorting pre bias transistors.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh ugh.. They talk about this very same head unit on this site that loves european car audio. 

I don't understand the funny letters. But sure seems they know about this unit and common problems. They talk about other head units in the line. I think they put together a picture book. Seems BS to me they say some dude named Manuel wrote it. I don't think anyone from funny letter land is named Manual. Clearly, Jamnaul wrote this. Spelling errors I am sure. 

They seem to be all about recycling and stopping global warming. I think Greeta is proud they make it so that you can nurse these poor Head Units back to life. So they can roam free. 

It might be the coming of the end of car Radio's, so save a copy for historical reasons. * JUST IN CASE THE WORLD ENDS IN 12 YEARS! *


----------

